# New JigStones Station



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

This winter, OVGRS member Lawrence Watkin built another fine station using JigStones. 










The station sits across from the stone freight depot in Spruce that he built last winter. 










Pictures of these and other buildings projects are featured in a photo tour of the IPP&W Railway. 

IPP&W Railway


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, you guys are the experts on JigStone buildings. They all are a outstanding work


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Ditto - oustanding!


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

When it's too cold to run trains outdoors, we build buildings indoors! 

Nice work with the JigStones. I'll put them on the list of things I want to try. 

Paul


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

There is a lot of information and pictures on our club web site about building with JigStones. You might want to have a look through the construction logs of the different buildings for ideas and tips. Even if you do not intent to build anything this large, the construction and painting techniques would be useful for smaller projects. 










Scobies Fine Foods 











 Craig Leigh Passenger Station 











 Dominion Post Office Building 











 Northland Railway Passenger Station


----------

